# Bowties / Butterfly / Dutchman Key Size Limits?



## dcg4403 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'd like to gain some experienced insight as to dimensional limits on bowtie keys? I recall reading at some point some recommendations on maximum length & width to avoid problems caused by seasonal wood movement.

Is there a general rule of thumb?

What are people's experiences and more specifically maybe some bad outcomes after a few seasons of movement?


----------

